# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Brock Lesnar

## craneboy

that guys an animal, i hope he makes it in the NFL

----------


## SickNasty

i thought he was a wrestler, what would he play d-tackle he is probably slow as ****

----------


## IrISShEagles

Its like Hogan as an actor. Just because you can do one thing well, doesnt mean you can do whatever you want. He's good at what he does, wrestling. There are plenty of 300 pound animals.

----------


## dalcowbag

who did he play for in college?? was he even good?

----------


## dalcowbag

> Its like Hogan as an actor. Just because you can do one thing well, doesnt mean you can do whatever you want. He's good at what he does, wrestling. There are plenty of 300 pound animals.


hogan can act!!! mr. nanny. . need i say more? :Don't know:

----------


## IrISShEagles

I forgot Hogan was great in Suburban Commando

----------


## qccat

how now the undertaker was in there too! now there's an actor! So really, Brock is tryin to play football?? can someone give me the when/what/where/how/ and why? please

----------


## IrISShEagles

Lesnar was an All-American football player at Northern State University as long as a wrestler. When he graduated a few NFL teams scouted and contacted him about tryouts, but he decided to continue wrestling which eventually brought him to the WWE or WWF whatever you want to call it. He recently ran a 4.7 - 40 Yard Dash, which impressed some NFL scouts, so now he is debating whether or not to put wrestling on hold. I hope that helps you out.

----------


## CoRnErBaCk24

i thought Lesner was a all-american wrestler at Minnesota. Actually, i'm pretty **** sure!

----------


## IrISShEagles

> i thought Lesner was a all-american wrestler at Minnesota. Actually, i'm pretty **** sure!



You're right, sorry but all of the other information is correct.

----------


## goodtobeapimp

Can you post a link stating brock's numbers or stats? Or any information on his tryouts,40's anything? I personally dont believe hes going to play football at all,but he's way more agile then most people think. There's a lot more to football then size so I guess we'll see.

----------


## IrISShEagles

I found a site that only posted his best 40 time, which was a 4.7 I think it was http://www.wrestlingcaricatures.com , but I am not sure. he's 6'5'' 295 right now. Ill do a little more research to see his lifts.

----------


## IrISShEagles

Ok, I just did a quick search on yahoo and I found that these are his personal bests that are recorded.

40 Y/D = 4.71
Bench = 475 lbs
Squat = 695 lbs

Those were all the lifts that were listed. I hope that helped.

----------


## qccat

wow, well good luck to him. he's a successful guy

----------


## eacman65

i would like to see more info on the whole football thing, im not sure if i believe this post

----------


## IrISShEagles

its true, type in brock lesnar football in any search engine

----------


## eacman65

yeah but is he really trying out for the pros

----------


## IrISShEagles

Yea, he is going to try to..I dont know for who or when but he has expressed it and has done some tests for scouts

----------


## eacman65

**** thats crazy didnt know he was that good

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

He will need to take it down a notch...he's now built for show...not for playing 4 quarters of non stop action.

----------


## Duma

last time i checked a 475 bench for a guy his size is far from impressive....am i wrong?

----------


## eacman65

yeah that is true i bet he's not in football shape

----------


## Duma

well then get on a strength building roid quick before u attempt to make an NFL roster...im sure he knows if and when he makes a roster then the steroid testing will begin. NFL steroid testing is very stringent...the most stringent of any sport....caveat emptor BROCK

----------


## qccat

somehow those guys get by with it, drugs that is, they have a way....dont know what it is, but there are many that are NOT natural

----------


## bad_man

Several comments -

He's been on Sports Center a few times this week. He's been trying out with Miami, Indy, and a few more teams coming up. He's expected to get a spot somewhere.

He hasn't played football since his junior year in HS.

He's not on steroids . He was the NCAA champ (not "just" All-American) at the heavyweight division in wrestling. He says he's been tested almost weekly since highschool and is not afraid of any drug tests in the NFL.

If any of you know ANYTHING about this guy - and not just WWE stuff - you'll know that conditioning is NO concern for this guy. He very well could be the best conditioned athlete in the whole league. Hell, he used to run 5 miles a day with a telephone pole on his shoulders. The only thing of concern for him is technique - and he admits he has lots to learn.

He's expected to get a look at defensive end for whatever team decides to pick him up.

----------


## qccat

> Several comments -
> 
> He's been on Sports Center a few times this week. He's been trying out with Miami, Indy, and a few more teams coming up. He's expected to get a spot somewhere.
> 
> He hasn't played football since his junior year in HS.
> 
> He's not on steroids . He was the NCAA champ (not "just" All-American) at the heavyweight division in wrestling. He says he's been tested almost weekly since highschool and is not afraid of any drug tests in the NFL.
> 
> If any of you know ANYTHING about this guy - and not just WWE stuff - you'll know that conditioning is NO concern for this guy. He very well could be the best conditioned athlete in the whole league. Hell, he used to run 5 miles a day with a telephone pole on his shoulders. The only thing of concern for him is technique - and he admits he has lots to learn.
> ...


cool, good info. I wish him the best. Would this be the first athlete to go FROM wrestling TO football instead of vice versa? Like Goldberg, the rock, Farooq....I think this might be a first if he succeeds.

----------


## IrISShEagles

Where did you see he hasnt played football since his junior year in high school, because I got different info. Yea, a 495lb bench isnt that impressive, but I dont think he was looking for strength, it seems hes more interested in building himself into a freak, which doesnt require THAT much strength

----------


## qccat

IMO a 495 pound bench is just fine and will do him just fine in the pro's. there are PLENTY of pros that dont even come close to that much. Take julius peppers for example. when he came out of college, he did 225 23 times. that and he had about a max of 365. Now he benches around 435. Great improvement but still 60 pounds off of that 495. Success is gonna be more based on his ability, and if he gets that down, that 500 pound bench will surely help

----------


## goodtobeapimp

Last time I checked there wasn't a bench sitting on the 50 yard line. Football is a game of skill first. Everything else is just add ons and determines greatness from average.

----------


## IrISShEagles

Great Points

----------


## bad_man

> Where did you see he hasnt played football since his junior year in high school, because I got different info. Yea, a 495lb bench isnt that impressive, but I dont think he was looking for strength, it seems hes more interested in building himself into a freak, which doesnt require THAT much strength


It was part of the story on him on ESPN.

----------


## Football_Bill

225 is all that is tested at tryout camps for bench anyway, I am sure he can push that for a good number reps.

----------


## eacman65

225 is the heaviest they use at any combine

----------


## craneboy

he has also worked out for the cheifs

----------


## TheChosenOne

All of the info that badman posted is 100% accurate. I dare you to try to find another genetic freak with the tenacity of Lesnar. This guy has mad ability just is extremely raw as far as football knowledge is concerned. I saw him workout with the Colts just recently and he obviously has natural talent just is not yet polished. Don't be surprised if he gets a summer camp offer soon from a number of teams. Would you pass on a 280lber who runs a 4.6-4.7 40, a 36" vertical leap, and a kill at will attitude? Trust me this guy is a f*cking animal

----------


## qccat

> All of the info that badman posted is 100% accurate. I dare you to try to find another genetic freak with the tenacity of Lesnar. This guy has mad ability just is extremely raw as far as football knowledge is concerned. I saw him workout with the Colts just recently and he obviously has natural talent just is not yet polished. Don't be surprised if he gets a summer camp offer soon from a number of teams. Would you pass on a 280lber who runs a 4.6-4.7 40, a 36" vertical leap, and a kill at will attitude? Trust me this guy is a f*cking animal


just curious when you saw him work out with the Colts, I know a guy is up there now trying to make the team and has said nothing about Brock Lesnar. Just curious how this is staying out of the press as it is

----------


## craneboy

i have no doubt he will make a team. he is not expecting to be a starter right away

----------


## IrISShEagles

i hope he makes it

----------


## TheChosenOne

> just curious when you saw him work out with the Colts, I know a guy is up there now trying to make the team and has said nothing about Brock Lesnar. Just curious how this is staying out of the press as it is


this isnt staying out of the press. Brock has been on ESPN for the last week or more. He was the ESPN.com headline yesterday also. They have video of his workouts and a number of write ups on him. He has worked out with a couple of teams thus far and plans for others soon.

----------


## Tork

He will be on a practice team for at least one year and dont be suprized if you see him in NFL Europe before you ever see him put the plastic on for the NFL in a reagular season game. Dallas took a look at him when he did a work out in Arizona, I wouldnt mind him being singed here.

----------


## qccat

> this isnt staying out of the press. Brock has been on ESPN for the last week or more. He was the ESPN.com headline yesterday also. They have video of his workouts and a number of write ups on him. He has worked out with a couple of teams thus far and plans for others soon.


I stand corrected! Its gonna be a long road for Brock, but it seems like he's got the right attitude and he's definately got the tools

----------


## IrISShEagles

I hope wrestlers stop trying to do more

----------


## eacman65

yeah i could see that happeneing i dont think he will be some immediate star or anything

----------


## FLEX~Ottawa

> who did he play for in college?? was he even good?


With his size no need to be good my friend i doubt much will pass him !!! ahaha.

----------


## craneboy

he made it, vikings signed him

----------


## AustrianOAK14

he signed with the vikings

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

He was released from the Vikings a few weeks back.

----------

